# Help! (MBBS book list)



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey everybody...

Errmm.. I'm gona b starting my 1st yr MBBS soon Insha'Allah...
It would be of GREAT help if ny of u cud possibly recommend sum brilliant books fer ma 1st yr...
Tnx a ton in advance...#wink


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Sarah.

Check out this thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/573-1st-yr-mbbs-book-list.html

Make sure to look through some of the other threads and definitely use the search function at the top of the site to help you find answers to your questions.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Where will you be attending?


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

Tnx SO MUCH!!


----------

